# Bios reporting very high Vcore, Vram



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hello, I am having a AMD phenom II 955 BE running on a Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 motherboard and my PSU is Seasonic S12 II 520W. Today I booted in to Bios and I noticed that its showing vcore of 2.00v instead of 1.4v, Vram of 2.3v instead of 1.5v and PSU 12v rail at 16.17v. I have attached a picture of the bios please check it let me know whether its a problem with my MB or PSU.

Thank you.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2017)

Is it still showing the same?

Seems like some resistor used for measurement has conked off.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 26, 2017)

I didn't turn on the system after that. Don't want to loose gfx card or something because of this faulty mobo. It used to restart once most of the times when I used to start the system. I still don't understand how on the mother earth I was playing Witcher on this system without blowing it as my processor, ram were all being fed with such a high voltage.


----------



## ico (May 4, 2017)

sukesh1090 said:


> I didn't turn on the system after that. Don't want to loose gfx card or something because of this faulty mobo. It used to restart once most of the times when I used to start the system. I still don't understand how on the mother earth I was playing Witcher on this system without blowing it as my processor, ram were all being fed with such a high voltage.



That's what I said, may be the voltage being fed is just fine and only the measurement resistor has conked off.

If you have a voltmeter, you can check your PSU's output on your own.

But yes, you're better off if you don't use the system.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2017)

sukesh1090 said:


> I didn't turn on the system after that. Don't want to loose gfx card or something because of this faulty mobo. It used to restart once most of the times when I used to start the system. I still don't understand how on the mother earth I was playing Witcher on this system without blowing it as my processor, ram were all being fed with such a high voltage.



must be some sensor issue but just for the sake of trying flash the bios using latest version. Also make sure you don't have any fancy overclocking software installed on windows or any such auto over clock / boost bios setting.


----------

